# IPSec Header



## Krümel (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine recht spezielle Frage zum Header eines IPSec Paketes.

Die zwei Protokolle Authentication Header (AH) und Encapsulated Security (ESP)
von IPSec haben unterschiedliche Header. Hierbei beinhaltet der AH-Header die
Länge des Paketes (Bit 9-16) wohingegen der ESP-Header die Länge nicht
enthält. Nun interessiert mich, weshalb AH die Länge im Header benötigt und
ESP nicht. 
Woher weiß der Empfänger eines ESP Paketes, welche Länge dieses hat. Und
wenn der Empfänger bei ESP diese Info ohne Angabe im Header hat,
weshalb kann AH nicht enbenso verfahren?

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Sinac (11. Oktober 2007)

AH und ESP sind unterschiedliche Ansätze.
AH authentifiziert nur das übertragenen IP Paket und muss daher das auch die länge des "angehängeten" IP Paketes mitteilen.

ESP dagegen verschlüsselt die Daten. Das Payload des IP Paketes steckt in dem ESP Paket drinne.

Schau dir dazu mal die beiden Bilder aus Wikipedia an:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Ipsec_ah.jpg
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Ipsec_esp.jpg

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

